# WTB: Studio Headphones for Tracking Orch and Home Mixing



## Shad0wLandsUK (Jul 28, 2018)

Hey there,
I think this may even be my first ever post on the forum 

I am in the market for a new pair of over-ear headphones
I have been recommended open-back for mixing also, with them being used for night-time production at home

I am looking at Beyer Dynamic DT700/880/990 Pro headphones as I had a pair of DT770 Pros in the past

I am also interested in a Limited Ed. black pair from amazon:


Wondered what advice people could perhaps offer on open-back and also ohm rating to go for. I am looking at 32/80/250 or even 600s
I have a Waves DigiGrid D, so a headphone amp is not required additionally 

Thanks


----------



## muk (Jul 28, 2018)

For mixing you'd want open-back headphones. The Beyerdynamic Dt 880 is a good choice (doesn't matter whether you take the normal or the pro-version. The only difference between the two is the clamping force. So go with the one that is more comfy for you). The Dt 880 is more neutral than either the 770 or 990, so a better choice for mixing. Similarly priced alternatives are: AKG 701, Sennheiser HD 600, Audio Technica ATH-M50.

For tracking, however, you would want close-backed headphones or else you risk having bleed from the headphones on the record.


----------



## Scoremixer (Jul 28, 2018)

When you say orchestral tracking, do you mean recording yourself playing? Because you'll want closed back for that. 

I don't subscribe to the notion that mixing needs open back cans... I think you'd be better off spending more on a really good set of closed back that can fulfil both roles.

I use and love PSB M4U2. Others to check out might be audio technica ath-m70x or focal listens.


----------



## Shad0wLandsUK (Jul 28, 2018)

I mean recording orchestra in a church hall
Myself and friend do recordings a few times a year of choir and the local orchestra 

Thanks for the tips, thinking I will go for the DT880s


----------



## Morning Coffee (Jul 28, 2018)

I am in the same position. A little while back I researched the models you mentioned and I will be buying the semi open back DT880's in future, as open back headphones are supposed to give you a more natural sound, especially in the bass frequencies. The DT880 kept on popping up as being a good choice for studio style headphones for mix referencing or critical listening purposes. As also mentioned above, for tracking you'd obviously want closed back headphones.

From my understanding, the lower the ohmage, the easier it is to drive the headphones because there is less resistance. So the 32 ohm headphones might be better for casual listening through battery powered mp3 players, mobile phones, home Hi-fi system etc as their in built amplifiers are not as powerful when compared to a dedicated headphone amplifier. For mixing purposes, I was advised to get the high ohmage headphones for the best clarity, like the 250ohms versions, because the 600ohm variety are harder to get. So you will need a good headphone amplifier to get the best out of them.


----------



## Shad0wLandsUK (Jul 28, 2018)

Morning Coffee said:


> I am in the same position. A little while back I researched the models you mentioned and I will be buying the semi open back DT880's in future, as open back headphones are supposed to give you a more natural sound, especially in the bass frequencies. The DT880 kept on popping up as being a good choice for studio style headphones for mix referencing or critical listening purposes. As also mentioned above, for tracking you'd obviously want closed back headphones.
> 
> From my understanding, the lower the ohmage, the easier it is to drive the headphones because there is less resistance. So the 32 ohm headphones might be better for casual listening through battery powered mp3 players, mobile phones, home Hi-fi system etc as their in built amplifiers are not as powerful when compared to a dedicated headphone amplifier. For mixing purposes, I was advised to get the high ohmage headphones for the best clarity, like the 250ohms versions, because the 600ohm variety are harder to get. So you will need a good headphone amplifier to get the best out of them.


Thanks for the advice 
I went for the 250ohm DT880 Pro models and they should come tonight with Amazon Prime Same-day!

As for using them with a mobile or music player, no need as I have a pair of Bowers & Wilkins P5 Series 2 headphones for easy listening


----------



## jneebz (Jul 28, 2018)

Huge +1 for the DT 880s.


----------



## tmm (Aug 11, 2018)

Another contender into the mix - my HiFiMan HE400s are some of my current favorites for mixing. They’re open-backed planar headphones, reasonably priced, and my mixes in them translate pretty well. Still not 100% as well as with monitors, but beats the mixes I’ve done with any other cans.


----------



## ABalvin (Aug 18, 2018)

Shad0wLandsUK said:


> Thanks for the advice
> I went for the 250ohm DT880 Pro models and they should come tonight with Amazon Prime Same-day!
> 
> As for using them with a mobile or music player, no need as I have a pair of Bowers & Wilkins P5 Series 2 headphones for easy listening


Hey, so how did you like the DT880 Pro headphones? I am looking to get some headphone for composing and mixing. My main concern is ear fatigue, as i will be using them 6 hours a day or more.


----------



## Nao Gam (Aug 18, 2018)

ABalvin said:


> Hey, so how did you like the DT880 Pro headphones? I am looking to get some headphone for composing and mixing. My main concern is ear fatigue, as i will be using them 6 hours a day or more.


Keep the volume fairly low during composing and most of mixing and you'll be fine. You can try a high shelf to remove shrill frequencies if lowering the volume is not possible, just not during mixing.
Headphones produce soundwaves the same way throats and speakers do. It's just volume and spectral balance there's no magic going on

Unless you're talking about wearing comfort in which case ignore everything I said


----------



## ABalvin (Aug 18, 2018)

Nao Gam said:


> Keep the volume fairly low during composing and most of mixing and you'll be fine. You can try a high shelf to remove shrill frequencies if lowering the volume is not possible, just not during mixing.
> Headphones produce soundwaves the same way throats and speakers do. It's just volume and spectral balance there's no magic going on
> 
> Unless you're talking about wearing comfort in which case ignore everything I said


Thanks for the advice Nao! Gonna try to keep volume down when composing and mixing


----------



## dreamawake (Sep 13, 2018)

Someone here mentioned getting a good headphone amplifier if you're going to use the DT880 250ohm model.

Do any of you guys have good recommendations for headphone amplifiers?


----------



## D Halgren (Sep 13, 2018)

dreamawake said:


> Someone here mentioned getting a good headphone amplifier if you're going to use the DT880 250ohm model.
> 
> Do any of you guys have good recommendations for headphone amplifiers?


I have the Neve RNHP with those headphones and I love it.


----------



## A3D2 (Sep 27, 2018)

Anyone else finding the high frequencies of the Beyerdynamic Dt 880 to be a bit fatiguing? I bought them several years ago, but somehow they are too shrill for my ears for constant use and I can't use them for longer than like 30 minutes. I often use them as a last minute mix check though. I was curious if anyone else also experiences these headphones this way...


----------



## Divico (Sep 27, 2018)

A3D2 said:


> Anyone else finding the high frequencies of the Beyerdynamic Dt 880 to be a bit fatiguing? I bought them several years ago, but somehow they are too shrill for my ears for constant use and I can't use them for longer than like 30 minutes. I often use them as a last minute mix check though. I was curious if anyone else also experiences these headphones this way...


They are hyping around 10k or a bit less. Reference does a good job flattening them imo. Try it out it should make working with them more comfy


----------



## A3D2 (Sep 27, 2018)

Divico said:


> They are hyping around 10k or a bit less. Reference does a good job flattening them imo. Try it out it should make working with them more comfy


@Divico Wow, I didn't know the had such a steep hype around 10000HZ, that's crazy! That explains a lot. Do you put an EQ on the master channel in your DAW and reduce with a shelve from 8000HZ onwards with -6db then whenever you use the DT880s?


----------



## Divico (Sep 27, 2018)

A3D2 said:


> @Divico Wow, I didn't know the had such a steep hype around 10000HZ, that's crazy! That explains a lot. Do you put an EQ on the master channel in your DAW and reduce with a shelve from 8000HZ onwards with -6db then whenever you use the DT880s?


No I use Sonarworks Refernce 4 for this. You could try a linear phase EQ on your masterbus. Make shure the graph shows an inverted form of the frequency response of the headphones


----------



## A3D2 (Sep 27, 2018)

Divico said:


> No I use Sonarworks Refernce 4 for this. You could try a linear phase EQ on your masterbus. Make shure the graph shows an inverted form of the frequency response of the headphones


ok, thanks for the info! I'm going to give it a try with a linear phase EQ then.


----------

